# Breaking News!! World First as far as I know



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Baby Bitis parviocula

New babies video


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Wow ... they're stunning!!! Congratulations. :no1:


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice one Al, you must be proud


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

congratulations mate, very nice.


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

They look fantastic! 
Well done!


----------



## Uncle Les (Dec 29, 2007)

They look fantastic congratulations on your achievement.


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Well done, I'm really pleased for you.


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

Very Nice Al great work beautiful babies as well.:no1:


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

congratulations  there lovely


----------



## Matteh (Apr 6, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

Thats a nice appreciation for doing a great job well done :no1:


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

they look amazing. good achievement!


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

awesome.


----------



## nebski (Mar 26, 2007)

nice one dude they all look awsomehave you named them yet lol


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

wow :mf_dribble:


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

Very, very nice, well done. I don’t think they are the first to be bourn in captivity, records of wild caught females giving birth date back to about 2004. Not sure if there have been any actually bred in captivity however.

It would be very nice to see this species become more established in captivity as it’s a spectacular animal. Might even tempt me back into to keeping Bitis again as parviocula is a species we never had. Oh well I can dream anyway….


----------



## Blueladybird (Jan 20, 2008)

Congrats, soooooo cute.


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

a captive breeding or a female coming in gravid?

either way awesome stuff. The only bitis i've never seen over here and one I'd definately have if given the chance.


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Mason said:


> The only bitis i've never seen over here and one *I'd definately have if given the chance.*


Us too!! Absolutely stunning snake!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Mason said:


> a captive breeding or a female coming in gravid?
> 
> either way awesome stuff. The only bitis i've never seen over here and one I'd definately have if given the chance.


have you seen Bitis armata mate? if so where to, and any ideas on a price?


----------



## repti-mon (Aug 31, 2007)

There gorgeous. I want one!!! If only they weren't DWA! Don't know anything about em but i'm guessing they could kill you?


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

AWESOME! well done on breeding a gorgues bitis!bet your well chuffed


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

Incredible! Those are just drop-dead stunning! I've been a fan of this species since your first vid. Congratulations!


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

SiUK said:


> have you seen Bitis armata mate? if so where to, and any ideas on a price?


i know there are some in collections. at least i've been told. but i've never seen one for sale. Not been looking that long though!


----------



## urban-exotics (Apr 10, 2008)

*nice pics!*

are any of them for sale?


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Yes, but not just yet

Cheers!

Al


----------



## RMG (Jun 10, 2007)

*Parviocula*

Pm'd you


----------

